# Denon AVR2807 - Use TV for AV



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had the above receiver set up and running well for a little while now. I am now trying to set up an AV output to a TV to view/hear all receiver input sources from the TV. Is this possible? I seem to be able to get Video from the monitor output on the amp, but can only get sound from the amp itself - I want the sound to be sent the TV????

Any Ideas??


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:



vandaman said:


> ... I am now trying to set up an AV output to a TV to view/hear all receiver input sources from the TV. Is this possible? I seem to be able to get Video from the monitor output on the amp, but can only get sound from the amp itself - I want the sound to be sent the TV????


Let me guess: You don't want to always turn on the receiver to view/hear regular TV programs, Right???

If that's the case, you need to connect the audio/video of your input sources directly to TV, and then, just the audio signal from input sources to receiver ... this way, you choose when to turn on the receiver.

If you're idea is to get audio/video all the time from receiver to TV ... I don't think is possible (unless using some receivers that send audio/video through HDMI to TV) :dontknow:

Why Do you want to use your TV speakers and surrounds at the same time??? ... in my HT, I always put the TV volume in "zero" or mute because when I combine the receiver audio surround and TV speakers the sound is very funny (not as clear as the receiver surrounds ...) :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks salvasol - I have all my a/v sources inputed to the amp, what I want to do is use those sources, via the amp, on a tv in another room - if that makes sense...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You could use a second-zone feature for that, if the receiver has one.

If not, any video loop input (i.e., one with both inputs and outputs) will work. 










Whatever you're feeding to the second TV - composite or S-video - just be sure and add those connections between the component and receiver. For instance, if you're using an HDMI connection for your DVD player, you'd have to add analog audio and video connections between it and the receiver. Same with any other sources you want to send to the second TV. This is because the digital and analog signal paths in the receiver are completely separate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I found this from the users manual ...http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-2807-OM-English-EU.pdf

Your receiver has a 2nd zone (What Wayne was telling you) ... look at the picture on pag 21, it shows the connection to a 2nd receiver (i'm not sure if this can be connected directly to TV :dontknow and pag 22 shows how to connect speakers for a second zone (I think is the best option for you, external speakers sound better than TV speakers :bigsmile


----------

